# دورة النيبوش كاملة (الكتاب الشرح العملى+ 28إمتحان+ نظم الإجابة )



## habibelkol (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lk vtun hgohw ,dhvf ju[f;l 

دورة النيبوش كاملة (الكتاب الشرح العملى 28إمتحان نظم الإجابة )

دورة النيبوش كاملة (الكتاب الشرح العملى 28إمتحان نظم الإجابة )
دورة النيبوش كاملة (الكتاب الشرح العملى 28إمتحان نظم الإجابة )

وتشمل الكتاب وهو عبارة عن برنامج بى دى اف يسهل تصفحه وشرح للمصطلحات والافعال وكذلك شرح العملى بالاضافة الى 28 امتحان ونظم الاجابة المطلوبة

عبارة عن 4 ملفات مضغوطة ملف واحد للكتاب و3 ملفات اخرى لباقى الموضوعات 
كلمة السر لفك الضغط هى 
*مـنتـديات ســـلامتك

رابط الكتاب 
javascriptpenNewWindow('http://www.4shared.com/rar/gY_mDv1O/nebosh.html')

روابط الامتحانات والاجابات والشرح 

4shared.com /rar/UpMQbc9X/NEBOSH_CERTIFICATEpart1.html
4shared.com /rar/5bRn_Yvb/NEBOSH_CERTIFICATEpart2.html
4shared.com /rar/P6gqprwL/NEBOSH_CERTIFICATEpart3.html

كلمة فك الضغط 
مـنتـديات ســـلامتك

اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى وإرحمهما كما ربيانى صغيرا*


----------



## ahmedyani (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الباص وورد لا يعمل


----------



## محمود اليثي (16 ديسمبر 2012)

الباص وورد لا يعمل 
​


----------



## medhat56 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو كتابة كلمة فك الضغط لان الكلمة المكتوبة لاتعمل


----------



## VIPM2012 (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكـــــــــــورررررررررررر


----------



## islamhegazy (17 فبراير 2013)

ليه الذل لما ننزل كل هذه الملفات وكلمة السر لاتعمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## annacrypt (3 مايو 2013)

كلمة السر لا تعمل اين صاحب الموضوع


----------



## aldasser (1 يونيو 2013)

*كلمة السر لا تعمل اين صاحب الموضوع*


----------



## sherio9 (1 يونيو 2013)

مع جزيل الشكر لصاحب اللينكات الموضوعة هو كان كاتبها فى بداية الموضوع برجاء قص اللينك ووضعه كما هو عند فك الضغط ببرنامج winrar مثلا وان شاء الله يفتح الملف معاكم 
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## sherio9 (1 يونيو 2013)

الكلمة هى منتديات سلامتك بجوارها * بأعلى الموضوع*


----------



## sayed00 (6 يونيو 2013)

الى جميع الاخوة نأسف على الخطء فى كلمة السر ... تم تحديث الملفات على منتديات سلامتك بدون كلمة سر

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يونيو 2013)

مشكور أخي سيد
والشكر الوافر للأخ ايهاب


----------

